# Nice flounder



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Had an evening fish tonight caught 2 nice flounder the one on the left went 14 inches the one on the right went over 22 inches and hit right at 5 lbs decent 2 hour fishing trip!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

No doubt they are nice. How about a bay system, water conditions, bait color, anything?


Chris9681 said:


> Had an evening fish tonight caught 2 nice flounder the one on the left went 14 inches the one on the right went over 22 inches and hit right at 5 lbs decent 2 hour fishing trip!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats on the saddle blanket


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That flounder is a hoss. Congrats


----------



## yellowvette (Feb 27, 2008)

nice haul. where did you pull those from?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good flounder in the left hand!

like the guy said, bay system? bait?


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice hog you got there.....


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Save it for STAR Chris, don't eat it.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Dude...stuff that monster with some crab, broil it, and call me when its ready! I got the cold beer.lol j/k
Thats a nice fluke man!! Congrats


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

you must have had a really good guide...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent Catch and report .. Umm Umm Good din din


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I see stuffed fllounder in your future


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! That's a nice flounder! Didn't say where, on what, etc.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Really nice fish man, good on ya, however don't act like some sort of 10yr-old and not tell us the generals about how you got it. Give us the bay system, color of bait, time of day....etc... This forum is called "Fishing Reports" not "I caught a nice fish and you didn't"


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice fish , no matter where you caught it . 
p,s, you could pm me with the preticulars please.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

That is a monster Flounder.
Great pic.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

you almost got my record of 23 inches, nice nice flounder
DEANO


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

man thats a huge flattie!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ok*

Im not a 10yr old and no one ever says where they catch their fish but if you must know i was wading the north jetty at the very end past boat cut!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Iam hungry!


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

DANG, nice!!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't think hellabutts made it down this far.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

How did you get the slime off your camera lens?


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on some nice flatties and the BEAST!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice flatties!


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris9681 said:


> i was wading the north jetty at the very end past boat cut!


JOKING, RIGHT?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats a slab


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

bedicheck said:


> JOKING, RIGHT?


Nope, I saw'em out there.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure is....

Bet that was fun!



Benelliboss said:


> man thats a huge flattie!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

nice pic. my best flounder was 22" . got close last fall at 21". Hope to break it this year.

Good catch!!


----------

